# Spanish Dog Kennel Required



## simon99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
We are currently planning our first MH trip, leaving this October sometime, heading for a warmer winter down to Spain with our Spaniel (Winston). We hope we can find him a good boarding kennel somewhere in the south of the Spain to enable us to move on to Morocco for a couple of weeks or so. Can anyone suggest a suitable boarding establishment for him down this neck of the woods? Many thanks.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You could try these two ladies,they "Rescued" our daughters dog,after it escaped when the car was ripped apart in an accident between Salamanca and Cuidad Rodrigo in northern Spain....

They are in ...Alicante.. southern Spain,and have connections!

[email protected] and [email protected]

They work as a team and our family will be forever in their debt,if you do contact them,tell them Jennifer,Claire and Ted send their very best wishes,they left no stone unturned,and we got "Bertie" back,he was an Alsation/tian..lol/Poodle cross puppy..... He is now a MONSTER!!!!! lol.
Jented.
PS. If you have any luck,PM us,BFN.

PPS. Yvonne at petaupair,OK.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If this one looks good to you I can find the address
Its near Lidls as we went up the Mountain everyday.
I have been there to talk to the dogs it very good


----------



## simon99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. We may indeed contact either of these contacts a little nearer the time. Meanwhile, we will work on the trip itinerary. Thanks again.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I kept my dog >here< when we went to Morocco for 3 weeks. No complaints, got him back fit and well if a little dusty!

peedee


----------



## simon99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Many thanks also peedee. 
Their kennels look very good, nice setting too! just what we're after.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes Peedee used that kennel [as quite a few do] when on tour with us.

Great kennel, Westie breader, where we got our four from!!

There is another top class one close by that is more of a "Pet Hotel", called Laguna Kennels [may have a www.site].

I take "Sidney", my Jack Russel, to Morocco every month, but for short UK visits Laguna is the only place where Sid will stay at without having to be put on constant Suicide Watch...... :lol:

We have a few clients using both over the next few months

..


----------

